# Wiring turnouts



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Any problem wiring two machines to one switch? I have a few cross over sections and would prefer one switch to position for crossings. Using Atlas custom line turnouts and mighty mite machines with Atlas controls.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

None at all. That's how cross-overs are wired so both points operate together. It wouldn't bode well if only one point was thrown for a crossover and a train was approaching to change tracks.


----------

